# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Thermen Londerzeel (Londerzeel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Londerzeel
Stuikberg 4 
Londerzeel (BR)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Londerzeel

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Londerzeel (Londerzeel).*

----------


## Ilse34

Mooie sauna!!!
beetje decadent winterlandschap nagebouwd.
ERg goede keuken.
relaxzetels en bubbelbad.
aangenaam vertoeven hier.

----------


## swingmoeke

ben al 2 jaar abonee en vind het daar zeer goed
alleen vind ik het eten wel aan de dure kant

----------

